# crochet "peeps" for the Easter basket (pic)



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought these were really cute, and they're REALLY easy. just a scrap of yarn, a bit of stuffing and you're done. thought some here might find them good for the kid's or grandkid's easter basket. I think you could leave the bottom open and use them as finger puppets, too...

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-for-Kids/Small-Crochet-Bunny-Peeps


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow! Thank you SO MUCH for posting this! I'm really trying to cut back my kids' sugar and they LOVE peeps. This will be perfect for their baskets.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG those are so cute! They would be perfect for babies to hang onto I bet.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> OMG those are so cute! They would be perfect for babies to hang onto I bet.


heh  Actually, I can see one attached to one of those head band things they put on babies..maybe with a crocheted rose...or in PLACE of the rose but with leaves around it. 

okay. that's kind of silly, but....I know the young mothers next door who have newborns (2 of them in the same house..OUCH!) like off-the-wall things to make the babies look unique. but still pretty.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

golly WIHH....I dunno.....you could crochet using natural materials (cotton, linen, rafia, wool) and make ornament ball covers..adding in beads or crystals as you go...... Would look really nice with your natural woodsy Christmas house theme. 

(i'm remembering the wonderful quilt balls, the fair isle)

Someone needs to get you started on floor loom weaving  I'm thinking you'd LOVE the scarves, loose weaves, rugs you could make....


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I have some acrylic in the perfect colors, been trying to figure out what to do with it. 
Very cute!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So how difficult are these to make? I used to crochet years and years ago, like 30 or so. I've effectively forgotten just about everything. Just wondering if I could wing it or not.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> So how difficult are these to make? I used to crochet years and years ago, like 30 or so. I've effectively forgotten just about everything. Just wondering if I could wing it or not.


Simple pattern, March. I bet it will come back to you. 
According to the pattern, stitches needed:
chain
single crochet
slip stitch
half double

It explains how to do the decrease.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I may give it a try.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Say, I like their website: think I'll save it. Thanks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I just saw these and think they go in this thread too/

crochet daffodils: 
http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/flower06c.htm


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't crochet, but I'd pay for a couple of those daffodils-in natural daffodil colors! They are gorgeous!!! Any takers? Anne???????


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That reminds me, it's daffodil days here, $10 buys you a bunch of daffodils and the proceeds go to March of Dimes  I LOVE Daffodil Days and I LOVE daffodils they are so cheerful!!!!


----------

